# How do you carry your spare batteries?



## AlanP (Oct 13, 2005)

How does everyone carry their spare CR123 batteries? Is there anything available that allows 2 of them to be carried on a keyring? I seem to remember coming across something like this either on this forum or another web site but for the life of me I can't find it again


----------



## jar3ds (Oct 13, 2005)

hum... i know of that i like is the Surefire carriers... however I do feel there is a lack of production in high quality water resistant battery carriers... 

i agree with what your saying.... having a small plastic water resistant 2x123 carrier would be really nice.... sometimes i just need an extra set not an extra 6 like the surefire carriers hold...

anyone know of anything else thats good?


----------



## abvidledUK (Oct 13, 2005)

1) Plastic 35mm film container
2) Spare torch !!


----------



## jtice (Oct 13, 2005)

arg, i cant remember who it is, but theres an overseas dealer here that sells little vials that hold 1 and 2 123s, think he even has cr2 ones.

I used to use an Inova 5Xt as a spare batt holder


----------



## NotRegulated (Oct 13, 2005)

Here is a keychain holder for 2 123's . 

www.berkeleypoint.com/products/tools/trekker.html


I have been using a plastic .99 cent matchbox case on occasion. It's easier to just carry an E2e.


----------



## LouRoy (Oct 13, 2005)

Warren with LITEmania sells wonderful metal battery carriers for CR123 and CR2 batteries. I have several and they are well made. They cost around $ 10-12 dollars. Go to the Dealer's Corner forum and look for this thread: FS : New Threads JIL CR2 UPs

I will try to post a link, but I am unsure if it will work. 

http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=88502&page=1


----------



## zespectre (Oct 13, 2005)

I use the surefire carrier mostly because they are tough and waterproof, necessary when I take the stuff backpacking although I often wish the carrier was a little bit lighter <sigh>.

UPDATE: I've also taken to using the waterproof match safes like this one only mine are flourescent orange.


----------



## Blades (Oct 13, 2005)

I have thought about using my Inova X5 to carry my spares. I'll just install them backwards, or put a piece of electrical tape on them. 
For now I carry 1 in a metal keyfob case, and 2 taped together. But they are in my slingbag, I don't carry them on me.


Blades


----------



## GarageBoy (Oct 13, 2005)

I do a new york city reload, another light


----------



## twl (Oct 13, 2005)

I carry mine in a little nylon pouch with velcro closure, that was originally intended to carry a small knife. It holds 5 of the 123 size batteries.

I know it isn't waterproof, but I have it on my belt, and I'm not going swimming with it.

My spares at home are kept in a more permanent container.


----------



## attowatt (Oct 13, 2005)

This is how I carry 2 spare 123's.

http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=86900


----------



## kennyj (Oct 13, 2005)

Come to think of it, you could mod a C-cell Maglite body to hold 2 or more CR123s. Cut it somewhere beneath the switch (depending on how much length you're willing to deal with) and find a way to cap off the now-open end (maybe a spare Mag tailcap mated to the body with epoxy (might have to file off the threads.) You'll probably want to insert & glue on an insulated foam pad or something for the batteries to push against.) You can also line the inner wall with something to reduce rattle/repositioning of the batteries. The result is a very durable, water-resistant battery holder that will hold anything from CR123s to 18650s. Not the smallest of options (you'll have wiggle room for CR123s) but it's as close to indestructable as you can get, and it can be reasonably cheap for the results you get.

Slight bonus: It'll make a decent kubotan. Or, securely attach a lanyard by some means, and your improvised weapon possibilities become quite interesting indeed.

Actual carry options might be tricky. You could probably fit it in a number of holsters; otherwise you get to have fun drilling and later sealing off a hole for a swivel tab or something to accomodate a lanyard.


----------



## 03lab (Oct 13, 2005)

I use a Surefire SC-3 for CR123A, but does anyone know of a waterproof case for four AA batteries?


----------



## nelstomlinson (Oct 13, 2005)

AlanP said:


> How does everyone carry their spare CR123 batteries? Is there anything available that allows 2 of them to be carried on a keyring?


Look here: http://www.rei.com/online/store/Pro...productId=10409585&parent_category_rn=4500638

No key ring attachment, but it's $1.25, available where ever cheap camping equipment is sold, and just fits two 123s. It's watertight, and I think there might be room to wrap a $20 around them, to quiet the slight rattle and give some emergency funds.


----------



## greenLED (Oct 13, 2005)

I have a couple of those round orange containers for matches, and an Advantix film case in my car. The orange container needs a piece of foam to prevent rattle, the Advantix has a very tight fit.


----------



## beezaur (Oct 13, 2005)

I would think SureFire would have a highly sellable product with an end-to-end 2x123 battery carrier. More and more of us are carrying LEDs, so that bulb holder is wasted space.

What I want is a waterproof, translucent polycarbonate (or similar material) battery carrier with a lanyard attachment and maybe a spring or shock-absorbing material at the end. An added bonus would be a coin cell-powered LED in the cap.

That would be perfect for me. I am never on scene with my fire dept. for more than an hour or so, and I often need some kind of light to change my batteries by. I don't really have room for the SCx spares carriers, and I need something of quality that can hold my 17670 Li-Ion cells, or a couple of 123s: caps off, dump cells out, dump cells in, caps on, good to go.

Small manufacturers, take note. I would pay bucks for that, and I am sure others would too. It is a niche waiting to be exploited.

I don't want bulk, I don't want metal, and I don't want cheap plastic like whatever the match holders are made of. I personally am willing to pay for someone's hard work and craftsmanship, since I consider resupply to be a very important part of a flashlight system, especially something used for duty.


Scott


----------



## greenLED (Oct 13, 2005)

sounds like you might like some of those metal nitro-pill containers (?) This is the first thing Google spat back at me, I've seen others:
http://www.medids.com/PILL_PAL.html


----------



## beezaur (Oct 13, 2005)

Call me paranoid, but I am afraid to put something that can short at almost 10 A in a metal container. It would be nice to look in and tell whether it contained Li-Ions or primaries too.

Scott


----------



## UnknownVT (Oct 13, 2005)

*abvidledUK* wrote: _" Plastic 35mm film container"_

I think those will only hold a single CR123 without distorting the container.

However one of those (now not very popular) APS film containers will actually hold 2x CR123A quite nicely/snuggly - perhaps a bit tight, I have to shake the container to retrieve the batteries - but that's much better than having them rattle around.







One might still be able to go to a place where they do on site film processing and see if they can give you some APS containers.....


----------



## TKC (Oct 13, 2005)

I bought cases for my batteries from Inanycase.com:

http://www.inanycase.com/Merchant2/...0-UFPCR123&Category_Code=BATT&Product_Count=3


----------



## JoeBob (Oct 13, 2005)

I asked at Target, and they gladly gave me a couple of the Advantix containers.
They work very well.


----------



## MedusaOblongata (Oct 14, 2005)

I carry spare batteries by wrapping them in saran wrap and then clear packing tape. It's simple, cheap, quick. Easy to open with a knife. There's no empty container to carry around once I've used them. The more water resistance you need, use more saran wrap. The more wear resistance you need, use more tape. Can work with any number or type of batteries. Depending on the shape of the pocket/bag you're carrying them in, can wrap them side by side or end to end. And you don't end up carrying a container that's significantly larger than the batteries it contains. Obviously not a good idea if you're scuba diving, but should hold up well enough in your pocket if you get rained on.


----------



## AW (Oct 14, 2005)

I 'm carrying my spares CR123 in this battery holster. Available here.


----------



## Makarov (Oct 14, 2005)

MedusaOblongata said:


> I carry spare batteries by wrapping them in saran wrap and then clear packing tape.


I do the same thing, works great


----------



## eebowler (Oct 14, 2005)

I have no CR123 cell flashlights but, have made leather holster for 2 and 4AA cells for myself already. Thet have a loop for the belt to go through and a fliptop with velcro. I'll get someone to take pictures soon.

Other than that, I use a tablet container with a piece of bicycle tube on the inside of the cover to make it waterproof. My mother has diabetes and used 'strips' to test her urine. Two 123cells would fit perfectly in the container they came in. Maybe you can go to a pharmacy and ask if they have spare containers.


----------



## frettedfive (Oct 14, 2005)




----------



## lrp (Oct 14, 2005)

I'm with Scott.....I would pay a premium for a quality case!


----------



## fasteddie (Oct 14, 2005)

Day to day, I just throw a spare or two in my desk, my briefcase, the car. When I go camping or travelling, I carry a SF spares carrier. However, with the move towards LED torches, we don't need as many spares, and sure can't carry a spare LED. On my last camping trip, I had a variety of lights. My SF M4 and A2 barely got touched. The A2 wasn't bright enough compared to the HDS. My jets22 was a bit too small for my hand. The HDS EDC U60 got the bulk of the work. And I only changed batteries once in a weekend long trip. There might be an opportunity. Consensus seems to be:

2-4 batteries
123 and CR2 sizes
Plastic cases... metal presents too many disadvantages... weight, not insulated, noisy
Key chain or other attachment options.
waterproof

I'd sure buy a few.


----------



## greenLED (Oct 14, 2005)

UnknownVT, those are the Advantix film cases I was talking about, thanks for the pics. I got mine free at a photo developing place; they have a huge box of empty containers. BTW, I can only fit 2x123's in the Kodak brand cases. I forget what other brand I got containers from, and the lid wouldn't close.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Oct 14, 2005)

AlanP said:


> How does everyone carry their spare CR123 batteries? Is there anything available that allows 2 of them to be carried on a keyring? I seem to remember coming across something like this either on this forum or another web site but for the life of me I can't find it again




Inside the pockets on my backpack, or inside my jacket pockets. 

I really don't feel the need for a fancy battery carrier.


----------



## TKC (Oct 14, 2005)

I really like that battery holster!! Where did you get that from?
I really like the cases I got from Inanycase.com!!! They are very reasonably priced.


----------



## AlanP (Oct 14, 2005)

TKC said:


> I really like that battery holster!!



I think you can get them from Lighthound


----------



## greenLED (Oct 14, 2005)

Outdoors Fanatic said:


> Inside the pockets on my backpack, or inside my jacket pockets.


Just make sure you don't have keys or other metallic objects that may cause a short! :duck:


----------



## daloosh (Oct 14, 2005)

The Fuji advantix cases are too small for 2x123, but the Kodak ones are good to go. I have a couple in the car with spares in them...

daloosh


----------



## vtunderground (Oct 14, 2005)

Back in the day, I'd keep an extra set of batteries electrical-taped to the side of my flashlight. Not the most elegant or waterproof solution, I know.

Nowadays I almost exclusively use LED flashlights, and have rarely needed to change batteries out in the field. I carry 4 extra AA's in my camera case though (plus the 4 in the camera, if I'm desperate), and 4 more in my truck (conveniently stashed inside a UK eLED, hehe). And if I know I'm going someplace dark I usually have more than one flashlight on me anyways.

Oops, you had asked about spare CR123 batteries. I keep a Surefire spares holder in my suitcase when I'm traveling. Otherwise I just rely on luck or spare flashlights


----------



## NotRegulated (Oct 14, 2005)

A little off-topic but...

I think the need for spares is situational. The lights I carry and the spares I have depend upon what I anticipate doing or where I anticipate going. Day or Night? That usually dicatates what I think my needs will be. I leave some spares at home, in my car, and at work. I usually don't have an immediate need for them on my person. I usually have time to go to where the spares are kept and get them when the need arises. Besides, since I'm a flashaholic, I fuss over my EDC and make sure my batteries are fairly fresh and ready to go. If you regularly carry a "man bag", fanny pack, briefcase or backpack you can get away with throwing in a couple of spares no problem. I always do.

If we are talking about being prepared 24/7 to meet unanticipated lighting needs, (ie emergencies/longer-duration events, etc.) then that is a different topic. First responders are wise to carry multiple lights at work because they can be placed in fast-paced situations that won't allow them the luxury to trot off and get some spares. 

That being said, just carrying one or two basic lighting instruments day in and day out in good working order should see you through most scenarios and meet most of your lighting needs and the needs of friends or family.


----------



## EVAN_TAD (Oct 14, 2005)

I use very expensive product to carry one set of lithiums.

2 batteries side by side wrapped with a rubber band then covered in a tiny piece of plastic wrap.


----------



## Hardball (Oct 14, 2005)

We use pieces of threaded PVC and threaded caps, a piece of para cord draped along the inside, (to prevent rattles and help pull them out); the extra cord curls up in the end to cushion.

I think the C's are 1" and the CR123's are 3/4". Not very elegant but cheap, fast, and easy to replace. We label the outside with sharpies so folks don't think we picked up a pipe *#[email protected] off the ground. :huh:


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Oct 14, 2005)

I made a single AA carrier by taking a blistex large chapstick container, ripping out the guts.... cutting it down to length and inserting back part of the guts to reduce rattle....
my first try works but is not perfect. I have found you can put a chapstick lid on a AA and it fits fairly tight. On the + end it would prevent shorting


----------



## eebowler (Oct 15, 2005)

suggestion two: PVC pipe. I believe the 3/4 inch or 1/2 inch pipe is a perfect fit for 123 cells. Just buy two end corks and you have a waterproof container. You can cut it to fit any number of cells.

I'm poor. What do you expect. :shrug:


----------



## beezaur (Oct 15, 2005)

For information:

The batteries I have handy on my desk are outside diameter (OD):
SureFire SF123A: 0.657" OD at the + end
"AW" 17670 protected 1600 mAh: 0.678" OD on the "wire" near the + end
Powerizer RCR123A: 0.648" OD
Duracell AA: 0.558" OD

PVC water pipe conforming to ASTM D 1785 (schedule-sized PVC pipe you will find in the hardware store) has outside diameter (OD) and wall thickness (t) as below. I have shown the math to arrive at indise diameter (ID).

OD - 2 t = ID
1/2" sch. 40: 0.840 - 2*0.109 = 0.622" ID
1/2" sch. 80: 0.840 - 2*0.147 = 0.546" ID
3/4" sch. 40: 1.050 - 2*0.113 = 0.824" ID
3/4" sch. 80: 1.050 - 2*0.154 = 0.742" ID

These wall thicknesses are minimums; "spec" pipe might have a wall thicker by 0.020" (0.040" less ID). The OD tolerance is +-0.004". This pipe will have "ASTM D 1785" printed on the side, along with a bunch of other certifications.

PVC water pipe conforming to ASTM D 2241 (pressure class series PVC pipe, or SDR -- standard dimension ratio -- pipe) has the following dimensions:

1/2" SDR 13.5: 0.840 - 2*0.062 = 0.716" ID
3/4" SDR 21: 1.050 - 2*0.060 = 0.930" ID
3/4" SDR 17: 1.050 - 2*0.062 = 0.926" ID
3/4" SDR 13.5: 1.050 - 2*0.078 = 0.894" ID

The SDR is the ratio of wall thickness t to the OD. So SDR 21 pipe has a wall thickness 1/21st the OD; its ID is 19/21 of its OD (21 - 2 = 19). SDR 13.5 pipe (wall thickness 1/13.5th the OD) has a thicker wall than SDR 21 pipe. The SDR will be printed on the side of the pipe. Wall thickness tolerance is +0.02"; OD tolerance is +-0.004".

Polyethylene pipe conforming to ASTM D 2239 (inside diameter controlled PE pipe) has the following inside dimensions, including tolerances:

1/2": 0.622" ID +-0.010"
3/4": 0.824" ID +0.010" -0.015"

Polyethylene pipe conforming to ASTM D 2737 (outside diameter controlled PE tubing) is SDR pipe with the following dimensions:

1/2" SDR 7.3: 0.625 - 2*0.086 = 0.453" ID
1/2" SDR 9: 0.625 - 2*0.069 = 0.0487" ID
1/2" SDR 11: 0.625 - 2*0.062 = 0.501" ID

5/8" SDR 7.3: 0.750 - 2*0.103 = 0.544" ID
5/8" SDR 9: 0.750 - 2*0.083 = 0.584" ID
5/8" SDR 11: 0.750 - 2*0.068 = 0.614" ID

3/4" SDR 7.3: 0.875 - 2*0.120 = 0.635" ID
3/4" SDR 9: 0.875 - 2*0.097 = 0.681" ID
3/4" SDR 11: 0.875 - 2*0.080 = 0.715" ID

The wall thickness tolerances are +0.010" (3/4" SDR 7.3 is +0.012"); OD tolerances are +-0.004".

Polyethylene can be molded with heat, but you have to be clean about it or it won't stick to itself. You can seal the end of a PE tube by mashing it down on a hot plate, for example. PE pipelines are joined with heat to produce a joint that is stronger than the rest of the pipe.

Scott


----------



## AlanP (Nov 7, 2005)

Just found these available if anyone's interested.....

http://www.jazebra.com/pill-fob-trekker.html

and

http://www.jazebra.com/pill-fob-special.html


----------



## Pydpiper (Nov 7, 2005)

AW has some in the dealers corner, I got mine last week and it solved all my 123a problems. The best $10 accessory I have come across.
It holds 4 123's has a carry handle that doubles as a belt holster, secure and safe.
AW's spare carrier


----------



## chmsam (Nov 7, 2005)

This thread pops up regularly, so searching on the topic probably turns up tons of info.

I use three or four types of 2x123 carriers -- an APS/Advantax film cannister, a match carrier (both of these listed above), and either one of my G2's, a 6P, or one of several small 2x123 LED lights I own. Carrying the spares in a second (or fourth or fifth) light saves time when "switching batteries."


----------



## greenLED (Nov 7, 2005)

I could've sworn I posted this here. Lock & Lock small round container. Fits 8x123's with enough space in the middle for a spare lamp or an extra battery (making it good for 9). Mine have a thin piece of foam, and there's ZERO rattle. Air/watertight, durable, my current choice for carrying spares when camping.


----------



## rotncore (Feb 20, 2006)

Just to add to those who are suggesting the plastic o-ring sealed match case as a container, you can get a sheet of thin foam (mine matches the colour of the case, bright orange) in the craft section of your favorite craft store (Walmart too) for around $0.97 (Cdn) at Walmart. I used a Sharpie, and inked the lip of the case body, stamped it onto the foam, and xacto'ed 2 disks that size, one to line the bottom of the case, and one to sit on top of the lower cell. Then do the same stamp thing with the top (slightly bigger diameter) and friction fit the bigger disk in the top. Drop in your 2nd cell, and screw on the top, give it a shake, and notice absolutely no play. Total outlay = $1.97 per matchcase, and 97 cents for enough foam to make easily 50 silent waterproof carriers. Keep in mind this is Canadian funds, so it's going to be less for the Yanks here.

Here's a picture of them completed that'll give an idea.


----------



## this_is_nascar (Feb 20, 2006)

Does anyone know if those plastic o-ring sealed match containers that County Comm carry fit a CR123 cell?


----------



## carrot (Feb 20, 2006)

All this talk of battery carriers makes me feel as if I'm doing something wrong by carrying 2 CR123A and 1 AA in my left pocket, isolated from anything metal (that's all that goes in that pocket), when I'm trying to travel light. I'm sure I have some Advantix film cases lying around, though.


----------



## this_is_nascar (Feb 20, 2006)

carrot said:


> All this talk of battery carriers makes me feel as if I'm doing something wrong by carrying 2 CR123A and 1 AA in my left pocket, isolated from anything metal (that's all that goes in that pocket), when I'm trying to travel light. I'm sure I have some Advantix film cases lying around, though.



... an extremely risky move in my opinion.


----------



## Navck (Feb 20, 2006)

I use APS film containers, they're pretty water tight.


----------



## LouRoy (Feb 20, 2006)

this_is_nascar said:


> Does anyone know if those plastic o-ring sealed match containers that County Comm carry fit a CR123 cell?



I've got a green one from CountyComm. It will hold one CR123, but not two of them. The orange ones you can get elsewhere are better, as they will hold two cells.


----------



## rotncore (Feb 20, 2006)

this_is_nascar said:


> Does anyone know if those plastic o-ring sealed match containers that County Comm carry fit a CR123 cell?



The one's I got were 'Coghlan's' brand, they come in a green package.


----------



## ScottyJ (Feb 20, 2006)

Great thread. My main EDC is an HDS so I carry the 2x123 tube for 2 spare batteries, and when the need arrises to change the batteries, I just screw on the tube and have new batteries with a lot more runtime. My other EDC is an ARC AAA around my neck, and the spare battery for that resides in another AAA, around my neck. (I am glad you guys understand, cause no one I know personally does) This thread has many good ideas, me like. :rock:


----------



## the_beast (Feb 20, 2006)

this_is_nascar said:


> ... an extremely risky move in my opinion.


 
Why??

The cells themselves are as resistance to shock/damage as any of the cases mentioned here (in case you are worried about leakage etc under impact). And if he carries nothing else in the pocket there is no risk of short (3 cells cannot short against each other, you would have to unwrap each cell completely and arrange it carefully to have any chance of a short, and even then I'm not sure it could be done).

Even fully submersed in salt water you will get very little current out of 3v cells.

The only danger I can see is if you were careless and dropped your keys (or often carried steel wool :shrug: etc) in the pocket too...

Have I missed something?


----------



## greenLED (Feb 21, 2006)

the_beast said:


> The only danger I can see is if you were careless and dropped your keys (or often carried steel wool :shrug: etc) in the pocket too...
> 
> Have I missed something?



Exactly! Coins, keys, anything metallic...


----------



## firefly99 (Feb 21, 2006)

carry spare batteries in another SF light, such as G2


----------



## IonFire (Feb 21, 2006)

> Even fully submersed in salt water you will get very little current out of 3v cells.


 
There capable of a few amps, not enough to electrocute you. Unless you have a pile of them on you lol.

But, you might or may set off a reaction in water that do not want in your pocket or on your person. Lithium does not play well with water, or oxygen it will light ON fire ON contact with either. (Fact)


IF


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Feb 21, 2006)

AlanP said:


> How does everyone carry their spare CR123 batteries? Is there anything available that allows 2 of them to be carried on a keyring? I seem to remember coming across something like this either on this forum or another web site but for the life of me I can't find it again


___________________________________________

AlanP :

This may be what you couldn't find.....CandlePowerLink


or maybe not

_____________________


----------



## laserbokkie (Feb 21, 2006)

I have a hloster for my G2, that has an unwanted mould on one side where i attached 2 spares. TAped them together with a stripe of insulationtape which does not go entirely around them.

Attached them with strong tape around the holster with opening "flaps".

MAkes the battery change, if i dont loose the Tailswitch, within less than a minute...nevr stopped the time.

For the M3 i always carry them somewhere else in my bag or attach them the same way to the end of the lanyard.

Another battery pouch, would be too much for my taste


----------



## the_beast (Feb 21, 2006)

IonFire said:


> There capable of a few amps, not enough to electrocute you. Unless you have a pile of them on you lol.
> 
> But, you might or may set off a reaction in water that do not want in your pocket or on your person. Lithium does not play well with water, or oxygen it will light ON fire ON contact with either. (Fact)
> 
> ...


 
This is true for metallic lithium (which will react VERY violently with water, almost explosive). However this is not the case with lithium cells. Modern lithium cells do not contain lithium, they contain lithium as part of other compounds. The lithium is purposely held in forms that will not react with water. (Fact)

It's also not the amperage of the cells you need to worry about. The 3v you will get from a lithium cell is not enough to do you any serious harm (although you could get a burn from the current running through a hot conductor, it will not push any real current through you). In fact you need a reasonably high voltage to start to harm you, around 70volts to ground IIRC. This is the reason why most trade power tools are run on 110v from a centre tapped transformer to give only 55 volts to ground.


----------



## chmsam (Feb 21, 2006)

I use a variey of things (including lights) to carry 123 spares.

These for carrying multiples:

SF spare carriers.
APS/Advantix film cannisters.
Match safes/carriers (plastic only).

BTW, carrying multiples should mean that you also use something to protect from shorting out the cells (a small piece of electrical tape works easily -- don't use duct tape since it can conduct).

I use a nitroglycerine pill container (about $5 from RiteAid) to carry a single 123 cell when needed. Although it is metal, there is enough clearance to prevent a short. If you don't want it to rattle, use some foam rubber in the bottom or a rubber plumbing washer.


----------



## kennyj (Feb 21, 2006)

I haven't found reason to carry spare holders on my person yet, so the match holders in the glove box work great for me.

I'd really like to see a nice tough leather belt holster with a discrete environmentally-sealed inner lining of some sort. Would blend well with other belt-carried accessories.


----------



## schill (Feb 21, 2006)

rotncore said:


> Just to add to those who are suggesting the plastic o-ring sealed match case as a container, you can get a sheet of thin foam (mine matches the colour of the case, bright orange) in the craft section of your favorite craft store (Walmart too) for around $0.97 (Cdn) at Walmart. I used a Sharpie, and inked the lip of the case body, stamped it onto the foam, and xacto'ed 2 disks that size, one to line the bottom of the case, and one to sit on top of the lower cell. Then do the same stamp thing with the top (slightly bigger diameter) and friction fit the bigger disk in the top. Drop in your 2nd cell, and screw on the top, give it a shake, and notice absolutely no play. Total outlay = $1.97 per matchcase, and 97 cents for enough foam to make easily 50 silent waterproof carriers. Keep in mind this is Canadian funds, so it's going to be less for the Yanks here.
> 
> Here's a picture of them completed that'll give an idea.




I do exactly the same thing. Except I use brown foam.


----------



## tron3 (Feb 21, 2006)

I only did this once, but you can take a square post-it note and roll the battery in it. Roll the sticky side last so it seals, then pinch the edges closed.

It was the safest way I could carry it loose and not short out. Also absorbs the fluid a little if it leaks.


----------



## Cliffnopus (Feb 21, 2006)

Found this one. Called a scuba tank.

http://www.bisondesigns.com/catalog/key_accessories_85836_products.htm

Cliff


----------



## tron3 (Feb 21, 2006)

kennyj said:


> I haven't found reason to carry spare holders on my person yet, so the match holders in the glove box work great for me.
> 
> I'd really like to see a nice tough leather belt holster with a discrete environmentally-sealed inner lining of some sort. Would blend well with other belt-carried accessories.


 
Is this a big matchbox? Some of that vinyl shelf paper works nicely. I did this for a pair of lead acid batteries I keep for emergencies. An extra layer of cardboard on the bottom, and a vinyl shelf paper. Should resist leaking and aid in absorbtion.

I think www.zbattery.com has battery absorption pads. They tend to neutralize the acid.


----------



## jezzyp (Feb 21, 2006)

www.7dayshop.com do a range of plastic battery holders. I have a few of their cheapo 4 x AA holders and a better quality 8 x AA holder.

They are the cheapest place I know of for Energiser Lithium AA too


----------



## StainlessSteel (Feb 21, 2006)

Well. I have to admit. The surefire SC1 and SC2 carriers are the nicest things i have ever seen. The plastic feels like it is of VERY high quality, the threads feel smooth, it is waterproof, the batteries don't rattle no matter how many are in it, & it is VERY small. All in all it is the best thing i have ever used.

I did use some of the bright orange match holders from walmart, but using three of those is much larger and more of a pain than a surefire SC1.


----------



## Pila_Power (Feb 21, 2006)

I'm kinda partial to the Pelican Cases.

Got a range of sizes here at work so I am lucky to have access to them.


----------



## CLHC (Feb 21, 2006)

SureFire Spares Carrier and my coin pocket. . .That's all!


----------



## Flakey (Feb 21, 2006)

I have found that 2 123's will fit in the little pocket in Jeans that i think was designed for change, i have found that this is a PERFECT fit and i forget that the batteries are there until i need them. on the whole waterproofing thing. Are lithium batteries not sealed? why should i protect something that is sealed from water? sorry i dont know much about primaries =)


----------



## Sixpointone (Feb 21, 2006)

I use a Waterproof Orange Match Holder to carry my spare Batteries.


----------



## greenLED (Feb 22, 2006)

Flakey it's not so much the water that we're concerned about, but the potential of shorting the cell if/carried in a pocket/pouch with other metallic objects. Let's just say shorted lithium cells are not a flashaholic's best friend...


----------



## edison (Feb 22, 2006)

Has anyone tried the plastic DigiLight 123 carrier? Does it have an o-ring? :shrug:


----------



## Cliffnopus (Feb 22, 2006)

This gentleman found a unique method of carrying a spare battery. Do you suppose he's a flashaholic ??


----------



## Spin (Feb 22, 2006)

What about using a plastic soap bar container that has a snap on lid? I've seen these at walmart & dollar stores. I believe you can carry an assortment of different batteries in one.


----------



## tron3 (Feb 23, 2006)

Cliffnopus said:


> This gentleman found a unique method of carrying a spare battery. Do you suppose he's a flashaholic ??


 
Note to self: Never borrow batteries from this guy. <hurl>


----------



## the_beast (Feb 23, 2006)

Cliffnopus said:


> This gentleman found a unique method of carrying a spare battery. Do you suppose he's a flashaholic ??


 
Does he do other sizes? 123s? Cs? Ds? Now that would be impressive...

Hmmm.

On second thoughts that would be scary...


----------



## cqbdude (Feb 24, 2006)

Would there be any interests in this one??
I got inspired by this thread..and started looking around for a spare carrier..and I found this particular one...
I can get them to make about a hundred of these...but before I spend any money, I wanted to get an idea first if anyone is actually interested ..
I can get different colors..but I think I will get black..ok tactical black..:naughty: 

Here are some pics...it can actually be used for more than just batteries, Im finding out..its small and can be attached to a key chain...

It will probably be around $10.00 each....












































































Well there you have it...I didnt mean to hijak this thread...I figured this would be the most logical place to post these pics..If I did this incorrectly I apologize.


----------



## kennyj (Feb 24, 2006)

That's pretty damn sexy, and it gives me ideas. Nice one!


----------



## tron3 (Feb 24, 2006)

the_beast said:


> Does he do other sizes? 123s? Cs? Ds? Now that would be impressive...
> 
> Hmmm.
> 
> On second thoughts that would be scary...


 
You don't want to know where the C's and D's go.


----------



## Filament (Feb 25, 2006)

I have one of the stainless steel magnum pill fobs from jazebra.com. A 123 battery is a relatively tight fit; I tried to get a rubber washer into the bottom, and the lid wouldn't screw on. My question is: would a 123 in contact with both ends of a stainless steel carrier short out? Or is stainless a relatively poor conductor of electricity?

One would think I'd remember this from school.......

To be safe, I've put a piece of electrical tape over both ends just in case.


----------



## atm (Feb 25, 2006)

The conductivity of ss varies with the it's composition, and it isn't as conductive as most metals, but it is definately a good enough conductor to short out the battery.

Andrew


----------



## IonFire (Feb 25, 2006)

Yup Filament, thats a bomb waiting to be assembled.

Don't do it Len.


IF


----------



## Cornkid (Feb 26, 2006)

I use my Surefire Spares Carrier. It is NICE!

-tom


----------

